# Wake Tech EMS Program - Raleigh, NC



## Zombie Killer (Jul 14, 2010)

Joy, well, since i just relocated again to North Carolina for work, I was wondering if anyone here in the forums have experience with Wake Tech College with their EMS classes. If you have any input would be great.  Thanks in advance. B)


P.S. I did use the search engine here and there wasn't much said.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 14, 2010)

I can let you know soon as I'm starting the Paramedic degree program in August.


----------



## Zombie Killer (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh snap ! that's awesome !!!! So are you already EMT-B certified ? Did you get your certification out here in Wake Tech or know anyone who already has taken any courses through them ?


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 15, 2010)

Nope,I'm not an EMT, I'm jumping in with both feet. I've been waiting a long time to go back to school. The Wake Tech AAS program starts with the classes you need to take the test for EMT-B certification first semester. Second semester you start weekly shifts at different EMS providers, hospitals and Dr's offices in Wake and surrounding counties, by the end of the semester you can test for EMT-I. Then you take summer session and two more regular semesters (all with weekly clinicals around the Triangle) to finish your degree and prepare to test for EMT-P. Testing for NC certifications are included. They've got a close to 100% hire rate for students who pass and are looking for full-time work. I think that says a lot about the program.


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> Nope,I'm not an EMT, I'm jumping in with both feet. I've been waiting a long time to go back to school. The Wake Tech AAS program starts with the classes you need to take the test for EMT-B certification first semester. Second semester you start weekly shifts at different EMS providers, hospitals and Dr's offices in Wake and surrounding counties, by the end of the semester you can test for EMT-I. Then you take summer session and two more regular semesters (all with weekly clinicals around the Triangle) to finish your degree and prepare to test for EMT-P. Testing for NC certifications are included. They've got a close to 100% hire rate for students who pass and are looking for full-time work. I think that says a lot about the program.



Wait, so how long is it from the time you start until the time you get your paramedic cert?


----------



## DaniGrrl (Jul 15, 2010)

Two years for the Associates degree in EMS. They offer non-degree classes as well but it doesn't seem worthwhile to me compared to the degree program.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 15, 2010)

I've updated your title to make it more informative, as we have several Wake Tech students and grads in the community.  From what my colleagues say, Wake Tech has a strong EMS program.  Wake County EMS seems to be a progressive agency with great equipment and aggressive protocols.

Good luck!


----------



## Zombie Killer (Jul 15, 2010)

That's good  I was some what worried as far as the school curriculum and instructors. I haven't come across all that much info. Is there anyone here in the forum that is about to enroll in the class for BLS or anyone who has just completed the course here ? Anymore info would be greaaaaaaat  Thanks again in advance.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 15, 2010)

Wake Tech is AWESOME!!!

I am just taking the EMT-Basic class, but I know that my instructors teach a lot of classes in the degree program too. They all know their stuff really well, and I personally have found classes to be really easy with them. My head instructor is Lee Wittman, and we also had Simon Capell teaching a number of our classes. 

Really really great!!!

If I end up going to paramedic, i'll do it through the con-ed program. I am pre-med with a bachelors degree in Biology, so the AAS doesn't really do anything for me, and I can't be sure if i'll find myself in med school in 1 year, 2 years, or never, so I can't commit myself to a 2-year program. 

They are currently constructing a new building on the health sciences campus (the nicest of their campuses), which will have two ambulance bays and new teaching classrooms, and they are also building a new parking deck, so all students from the spring semester onward should have on campus parking.

Oh, if there are any specific questions...feel free to ask.




As far as Wake County protocols go, they are good from what I hear. They have a full time medical director who pretty much wrote the state protocols, and he keeps it fairly progressive, with stuff like post arrest induced hypothermia. Paramedics also don't really have to call medical control for anything here.


----------



## Zombie Killer (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank all of you guys for your responses....at first i was really sketchy about the school and their programs cause i wasn't able to really find anything about it. But from the sounds of it, i will be in good hands. woo hoo !!!! B)


----------

